# Plow Day



## Flatbedford (Apr 16, 2013)

I took my '72 IH Cub Cadet 149 out to Danville, Pa for a plow day last weekend. They say there were 175 tractors and we plowed 50 acres.







My 149.


----------



## Jags (Apr 17, 2013)

Some good looking old iron. We have a similar deal around here, but it is the next step up in size. Old johhny poppers, case, IH, fords, etc. with 1 to 3 bottom rigs. Kinda fun to watch the old iron stretch its legs again.


----------



## ScotO (Apr 17, 2013)

Looks like a good time, FBF!  That'd be a site to see, all those small tractors working together to plow a 50 acre plot......that'd be something I'd enjoy doing!


----------



## Ashful (Apr 17, 2013)

Active 2-cyl. club around here, almost 100% Deere.  I always wondered when I saw these little garden tractors pulling plows, how do they do it without a diff lock?  One tire in the muck, seems like that would be a recipe for sitting and spinning.


----------



## Jags (Apr 17, 2013)

Many of those old garden tractors actually had diff. locks.  I know that bolens had a pin on one side of the axle that actually made the rear axle solid.


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 17, 2013)

No diff lock. Just requires the right balance of plow adjustment, throttle, and ground speed. We all spun out a few times, but only had to back up and get a little running start to keep on going. Some guys were doing better than others. At least these older machines have a bit of weight to help them out. Interestingly, I don't think there were any machines less than 20 years old there. Except, maybe some of the bigger green ones. I don't know much about the green models and what years they were produced.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 17, 2013)

Makes me miss my 1965 Cub 123... just sold it in March.


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 17, 2013)

That is sad.


----------



## fishingpol (Apr 17, 2013)

Nice pics.  It is great when a group can get together and chew the fat.   Here is a plow day two years ago a few miles up the road from me in NH. 






The smaller tractors were in the upper fields.  The annual plow day should be coming up soon.


----------



## nate379 (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow... still have a foot of snow here and ground will be frozen solid for at least another month!  Dug a trench last year in mid June and I was still hitting ice.


----------



## Highbeam (Apr 29, 2013)

That's cool, love the steel wheel tractor.

I've plowed a few acres with my tractor and being an engineer, had the plow set up and adjusted to perfection so that it would have the proper attack angle and a flat bottom when I had half of the machine on the dirt and half up on the sod. Anyway, traction is not a problem. That plow tries to suck itself to China so the plow puts weight on the rear tires. No diff lock needed unless maybe you stop and it's uphill or wet.


----------



## fuelfarmer (Apr 29, 2013)

I took this photo at a plow day last year.


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 29, 2013)

That's the 6 hp model.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Apr 29, 2013)

fishingpol said:


> Nice pics. It is great when a group can get together and chew the fat. Here is a plow day two years ago a few miles up the road from me in NH.
> 
> View attachment 99901
> View attachment 99902
> ...


Where was that?


----------



## gzecc (Apr 29, 2013)

Flatbedford said:


> That's the 6 hp model.


 Those are probably 2-3hp each! Those are big horses.


----------



## fishingpol (Apr 29, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Where was that?


 
Goudreault Farm, Rt 108 Newton NH.

This years plow day was this past weekend.

https://www.facebook.com/flowpowr9


----------



## Ashful (Apr 29, 2013)

gzecc said:


> Those are probably 2-3hp each! Those are big horses.


----------



## fuelfarmer (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 29, 2013)

Those plows are set up perfectly! Some serious horsepower there too.


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 30, 2013)

Flatbedford said:


> I don't know much about the green models and what years they were produced.​


 
I didn't see any green machines in that photo that could've been produced after 1992.


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 30, 2013)

Those JD 430s are monsters. Hardly a garden tractor if you ask me.


----------



## gzecc (May 4, 2013)

Flatbedford said:


> Those JD 430s are monsters. Hardly a garden tractor if you ask me.


 Interesting point. At what point is it a compact tractor and not a garden tractor anymore?


----------



## fuelfarmer (May 5, 2013)

gzecc said:


> Interesting point. At what point is it a compact tractor and not a garden tractor anymore?


 
Somewhere between the red and green tractors.


----------



## MasterMech (May 6, 2013)

gzecc said:


> Interesting point. At what point is it a compact tractor and not a garden tractor anymore?


 Personally I would say if it's backhoe capable , that's a good indicator that your no longer in Garden Tractor territory.  That's not a hard and fast rule however.  Neither is this one, if it comes with a mower deck (included in the price of the machine, not as a separate attachment) then it's a garden tractor.

These days the riding lawn equipment category (and a little beyond ) is broken down like this:

Rear-engine Riders (picture the Snapper riders that were popular in the 70's/80's)

Lawn Tractors, Front engined machines with mid mounted mower decks - NOT rated for ground engaging attachments like a tiller.

Garden Tractors - Also front engined machines (generally, Gravely just had to be different, ) that ARE designed to run tillers and other ground engaging attachements.

Sub-Compact Utility Tractors - SCUT (Think Kubota BX, John Deere 2210, 2305, 102x machines) Generally loader/backhoe capable machines that also have mid-mount mowers available.  Rear PTO and 3 pt hitch is present as well.

Compact Utility Tractors - Rear PTO/3 pt hitch, Definitely loader/backhoe capable, generally 20-60 HP.  May or may not have a mid-mower option.  Within this category there are three frame sizes, small (Deere 2x20 series or Kubota B3030 type machines), medium (Deere 770/790, 3x20 series), and large. (Deere (4x20's, 970/990, etc.)

Utility Tractors - Basically small farm tractors that may not have fully adjustable tread width, dual tire options, etc.  Examples are the Deere 5000 series machines and the Kubota M series.


----------



## ewdudley (May 6, 2013)

Stan Rogers, The Field Behind the Plow.

"... So ease the throttle out a hair, every rod's a gain, there's victory in every quarter mile."


----------

